# Repairing Walnut Ply?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’ll take a pic of this tonight… but I have an order of walnut ply that had some slight “cracks” in the walnut veneer and the lighter colored wood from underneath is showing. Would there be something good to hide this with some color? Maybe just stain the area or one of those color sticks? 

The finish is going to be a coat of Danish oil followed by general finishes seal-o-cell and wipe on poly.

Thanks!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's a pic:










To tell you the truth I should be able to work around this "defect" for this project. But it might be good to use this section on something else in the future.

ALSO, this surface is pretty smooth. Would you bother sanding at all before finishing? My noob self is afraid to sand though the veneer. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Commercial grade veneer plywood is usually sanded to 150 grit and only needs to be wiped clean,if necessary. Danish oil is usually a mixture of oil, varnish and thinner. Seal o cell is a mixture of oil (soya) thinner and a small amount of polyurethane varnish. Wipe on polyurethane varnish is simply varnish thinned with a large percentage of thinner. Why not simply apply a wiping varnish ?. Much simpler,faster and less expensive.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Jerry is the Pro. but I have used the "color sticks" they fill the hole/crack and then but on some varnish poly. to seal it up,but just on the rapair spot sand with some 500/1000 grit paper and then one more coat..

It's aways hard to hide it or you can do a inlay if you have some of the same stock to match it up..but not a round type plug just a slot type that's to say cut out the bad and insert a nice clean flat part then with a bit of light sanding get it to match up..then seal it..( a razor blade inlay job) 


======


Nickbee said:


> I’ll take a pic of this tonight… but I have an order of walnut ply that had some slight “cracks” in the walnut veneer and the lighter colored wood from underneath is showing. Would there be something good to hide this with some color? Maybe just stain the area or one of those color sticks?
> 
> The finish is going to be a coat of Danish oil followed by general finishes seal-o-cell and wipe on poly.
> 
> Thanks!


----------

